# Intense Tracer vp 2010 mit Fox Rp23 Dämpfersetup??



## overslag (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

welches Dämpfersetup fahrt ihr bei eurem Intense Tracer VP 2009 / 2010 mit FOX RP 23 Dämpfer?

Danke.


----------

